# How much Power Supply?



## shwetanshu (Jun 14, 2013)

I have this config:

C2D e4600
Intel dg43gt mobo
4 GB RAM (4 sticks)
Seagate 1.5 TB + 500 GB + 250 gb pata
2 x LG DVDRAM RW SATA
Radeon 5770 1 gb ddr5
5 x 120 mm fans

How much power supply should be good for it??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 14, 2013)

A good 450w power supply is enough.i suggest antec vp450 @rs 2700


----------



## shwetanshu (Jun 14, 2013)

i think i have cooler master 500w silent pro. it should be good enough, right? Also am planning to replace 250 GB pata with SSD soon. The disk is more than 6 years old. So still it would be enough, might or might not keep the disk after that


----------



## vkl (Jun 14, 2013)

shwetanshu said:


> i think i have cooler master 500w silent pro. it should be good enough, right? Also am planning to replace 250 GB pata with SSD soon. The disk is more than 6 years old. So still it would be enough, might or might not keep the disk after that



Yes,that PSU is fine.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 14, 2013)

You can go with WD Cavier Black 1TB also good performance(not as fast as a SSD but still very fast)


----------



## shwetanshu (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks all


----------

